# Field dressing



## reel (Dec 15, 2004)

Does anyone bother to remove the scent glands on the inside of the deer's hind legs ?

...


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Nope...I usually like getting done as quick as possible having to cut as little as possible.


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

I remove the hair from them, but only to use another day while hunting. What better scent than the scent of a deer off of a nearby property.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

I worked last year helping a buddy at his butcher shop, I skinned way too many deer. It always seemed that when people tried to cut off the scent glands and such they did more harm than good, the skin keeps the urine soaked fur off the meat so leave them alone. 

Best advise for good meat is to make sure you get the A-hole out!!!! You would not believe how many deer I skinned with the pooper still there or the rectum still there with the donut being the only part cut out. There is nothing worse than skinning a deer that was hanging for most of gun season with the pooper rotting the hams. It is easily one of the worst smells one can imagine. OK I lied the worst was a button buck that hung for 3 days with the lungs and heart still in it. Befor they brought it in. I actually puked when I looked inside and caight a whiff.

Another tip to good meat is to carry a baggie of canning salt in your fanny pack. After gutting the deer throw the salt in the chest cavity and make sure to use plenty and get it spread around. I promise it will do wonders.

Scott


----------



## wvsportsman (Feb 21, 2006)

Papascott, good tip on the canning salt. i agree with leaving sent glands on also. Its amazing to me that people would not take better care feild dressing their deer..never thought of the salt tho


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Papascott, thats sounds like a good idea with the salt. Never thought of that. If its warm out I usually throw a couple of bags of ice in the cavity while transporting the deer, would the salt and water bother the meat?


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Chopiq, not at all. I usually thaw my meat out in salt water. I have actually quartered out or boned an entire deer and soaked it in ice/salt/water overnight. Ths deer took overnight to recover and I was afraid with all the blood that was in the chest cavity over night the meat might be compromised. Tasted good to me. 

Just thought I would add that these are things that were taught to me by Kyle of Pigs do Fly. He was a butcher and caterer in the louisville area. He died a couple of weeks ago while I was in NY fishing didn't find out till I got home and missed the services. That dude could skin a deer and drink a beer. 

Scott


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

One other tip I forgot to mention. When skinning or gutting always cut from the inside out. After you get a hole made on the animal lead the knife with the point with the blade facing the outside. This will keep the fur off your meat, Nothing ruins a good steak or chop like a mouth full of fur. If you do get some fur on the meat burn it off with a propane torch, washing it off with water will not work to good.

Scott


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

I guess I missed what the original post was referring too. But to just throw my $.02 in....Yes I field dress the deer out and THEN I like to remove both the scent glands and put them in a zip lock bag. Then take them home and store in the freezer. You will never be able to buy a better cover/attractent scent out there than the real thing. I really prefer to use them as a drag. I use it a few times and then toss them out near my stand to let them leave the scent as if the deer is using the area alot.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

While teaching a Hunters Ed class a few years ago, we had a butcher and his son taking the class. He said he does not like when people split the pelvis and open the chest cavity in the field. He stated all your doing is asking for your meat to get contaminated by the dirt and all the other stuff you drag it through. He also suggested that you wipe it down with salt water instead of regular tap water. Tap water causes bacteria to grow.


----------



## reel (Dec 15, 2004)

"not open chest cavity"
How do you reach in to remove the throat, esophagus etc. ?
Good idea about salt water .
...


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

I probably haven't field dressed nearly as many deer as most of you guys, but I don't split the sternum in the field. I cut through the diaphragm and remove the chest organs, saving the heart and liver. I reach as far up as possible to the neck and cut the esophagus with my knife hand while pinching off the esophagus with my other hand to keep the stomach contents from spilling into the chest. Isn't that why they make field dressing gloves that cover the arm? I also don't split the pelvis (pubic bone?) because I tie off the anus and pull it through. I thought that was standard operating procedure.


----------



## Onion (Apr 10, 2004)

I always split the pelvis and open the chest cavity up wide. This just makes things much easier as far as I am concerned. I guess I just can't see what meat is even exposed by doing so other than the tenderloins which are already in a ziploc before I start dragging the deer anywhere.

Also when I drag a deer it is always tied up in a little bundle that closes it up fairly well.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Steelmagoo, you are doing it correctly. Splitting the pelvis ruins meat, and just makes a mess. It's much easier and cleaner to pull things out, but many people just have never seen it done and don't realize it. I can't see any reason for ever splitting past the sternum, especially before skinning. If things are done these ways, there no need to wash anything out. Any water can cause bacteria growth, though salt water is much less likely. However, I just can't see any reason to wash a deer out if one is halfway decent at gutting.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

From the sound of most of these posts there aren't to many trophy deer being killed. Split the sternum and the taxidermist isn't going to like that much. Does however I split mine and remove as much as possible in the field. One less thing for a cat to drag out of my trash can.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

reel said:


> "not open chest cavity"
> How do you reach in to remove the throat, esophagus etc. ?
> Good idea about salt water .
> ...


Between Ohio and WV, I average 3-5 deer a year. What I do not eat I give to people that need it. I use the shoulder length gloves along with latex surgical gloves over top (which you should be using because of ticks). I use a Gerber gut hook knife to start the opening. It works like a zipper. For field dressing, I prefer to use a 5" fillet knife to anything else. I only use the very tip of the knife to cut the diaphragm, throat, esophagus, removal of the lungs, and heart etc. The longer blade is very helpful in removing the rectum and bladder. I can properly field dress a deer under 5 minutes and it looks like a surgeon done it. "NO" mess at all. Once home, I just do a little proper game care. I then split the pelvis and open the rest of the chest cavity for cooling purposes. I then use the salt water when I am done to wipe of any dirt, leaves (from the drag) or leftover blood. I have had no complaints from any butchers, just compliments. I learned from a VHS tape many moons ago. The guy is a butcher from New York named Joe Defalco. http://www.joedefalco.com/ The Hunter's Guide To Field Dressing, Skinning,and Butchering Your Deer .


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

We had kill permits last year and could harvest a lot of deer. Once you get proficient you can do a deer in under five minutes and have it look better than most peoples 1/2 hour gut job.


----------



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

Take your time and do a thorough job. Speed will come with experience.If you rush it the end result will show it. I always hang my deer and rinse the cavity out regardless how much "stuff" is left.This not only rinses the meat but helps to cool it. Good meat starts in the field. Just use common sense.


----------



## DarbyMan (Dec 11, 2005)

I'm with ya davycrockett, learn to do it right then work on speed. I have become pretty good at it but I take a little longer than 5 minutes.
One thing I have noticed is that I have gotten more profecient as I teach my son how to do it.
Maybe I'm wierd but I like field dressing. Its kinda like buthchering my own deer. It just feels right and makes for a full hunting experience. This thread is really getting me fired up for the season by the way.


----------

